
Show HN: Insight – A Simple, Completely Free Phishing Assessment - jwcrux
https://insight.duo.com/
======
deftnerd
Hey jwcrux!

Do you work for duo? If so, I have a suggestion. Making a github repo for the
phishing email templates would allow third-party researches to make some more
templates for you.

Personally, I would love to see Slack.

~~~
jwcrux
I do work for Duo, and thanks for the suggestion! Much appreciated! I'll bring
it up to the team.

